# Nach IP-Wechsel der VM SSL_ERROR_RX_RECORD_TOO_LONG



## mbt (3. Dez. 2018)

Hi!

Wir mussten bei zwei VMs (Ubuntu 16.04 LTS) mit ISPConfig 3.1.x kurzfristig die System-IPs in der /etc/network/interfaces ändern. Auf beiden ist ISPConfig auf Port 443 konfiguriert und die DNS A Records sind auch angepasst. Wenn wir nun ins ISPConfig wollen, bekommen wir ein "Beim Verbinden mit xxx.yyy.tld trat ein Fehler auf. SSL hat einen Eintrag erhalten, der die maximal erlaubte Länge überschritten hat. Fehlercode: SSL_ERROR_RX_RECORD_TOO_LONG ".

Die Webs auf den Servern laufen problemlos, auch mit HTTPS. Lediglich das ISPConfig selbst nicht. Wir nutzen hierfür ein gekauftes und gültiges Wildcard-Zertifikat und haben manuell auch an den Apache-Konfigs nichts geändert.

Wo können wir ansetzen? Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt das Problem dahinter nicht.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Till (3. Dez. 2018)

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne kommt die Meldung im Browser wenn kein SSL da ist, man also versucht einen http vhost per https zu ererichen. Kontrollier mal die ispconfig.vhost datei und das SSL cert nochmal.


----------



## mbt (3. Dez. 2018)

Hallo Till,

Zertifikat, Key und Bundle sind noch drin in der vhost. Die Dateien sind auch vorhanden und unverändert.

Wenn ich mal remote per openssl checke, dann sieht das auch wenig erbaulich aus:


```
CONNECTED(00000003)
4514944620:error:1400410B:SSL routines:CONNECT_CR_SRVR_HELLO:wrong version number:/BuildRoot/Library/Caches/com.apple.xbs/Sources/libressl/libressl-22.200.4/libressl-2.6/ssl/ssl_pkt.c:386:
---
no peer certificate available
---
No client certificate CA names sent
---
SSL handshake has read 5 bytes and written 0 bytes
---
New, (NONE), Cipher is (NONE)
Secure Renegotiation IS NOT supported
Compression: NONE
Expansion: NONE
No ALPN negotiated
SSL-Session:
    Protocol  : TLSv1.2
    Cipher    : 0000
    Session-ID:
    Session-ID-ctx:
    Master-Key:
    Start Time: 1543839960
    Timeout   : 7200 (sec)
    Verify return code: 0 (ok)
---
```


----------



## Till (3. Dez. 2018)

Hast Du vielleicht die IP im ispconfig.vhost gesetzt und nicht geändert?


----------



## mbt (3. Dez. 2018)

Hatte ich auch erst gedacht, aber darin steht m.E. nur der Standardkrempel und der FQDN, der auf die neue IP auflöst:


```
NameVirtualHost *:443

<VirtualHost host.domain.tld:443>
  ServerAdmin webmaster@localhost
  ServerName host.domain.tld
```


----------



## Till (3. Dez. 2018)

Ich würde im virtualhost * oder die IP nehmen und nicht die Domain.


----------



## mbt (3. Dez. 2018)

Ah! "*" hat zum Erfolg geführt!

Danke dir!


----------

